# Mullet fishermen Guess where



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's 2 pictures I took two weeks ago. This is where Florida mullet fishing started. I use to catch mullet back in the late 50s off of this bridge. look at the boats there are 4 cast nets in the water full of mullet. Zoom in on boats picture to see the mullet Bridge is on West coast of Fl. Guess which one it is. Got to have something to do with this crappy weather.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Bonita Beach or just north of there, is that the mouth to Manatee River?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Nope but a little warm


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

sealark said:


> Nope but a little warm


I have been down there working hurricane Irma since September 21. I know I’ve crossed this bridge several times. However I was not there for recreational purposes. But I did look at this inlet several times.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I will post it if noone gets it. The water behind the boats is the gulf.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

BananaTom said:


> I have been down there working hurricane Irma since September 21. I know I’ve crossed this bridge several times. However I was not there for recreational purposes. But I did look at this inlet several times.


What type of work were you doing after Irma?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Rickpcfl said:


> What type of work were you doing after Irma?


Insurance


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

sealark said:


> The water behind the boats is the gulf.


Yes I know, I looked at all the activity when I passed on this two lane bridge. I may have even captured a photo of it. Looked like a fun inlet


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Longboat key bridge on Bradenton Beach end of longboat key. Other end of longboat key is new pass bridge.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I inspected from Tampa to Marco island, then key west, then Miami Beach, then back to Naples for the last six weeks. Now I remember this place, when I posted a pic on Facebook everyone knew where I was at.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

sealark said:


> Longboat key bridge on Bradenton Beach end of longboat key. Other end of longboat key is new pass bridge.


Ron, when we took the charter boat to Ft. Jefferson in 2009, after leaving KW, we entered the ICW at Ft. Meyers. By the time we reached Sarasota, I'd had enough of damn bridges... we exited New Pass.. went under that bridge and into the gulf. It was shallow.. 4-5' ... When we got to 10' foot deep water, I was quite relieved. 
It was silly, but we made it out, wouldn't do it again. :whistling:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Jim I was raised on Bradenton Beach and fished and dove all around all those bridges before going into the Navy at 17 years old. My sister Linda lives in Bradenton and we visit at times. Ft Jefferson been there a couple times while in the Navy on the ASR Tringa out of Key West. Also have plenty of spots around Key west from the 5 years stationed there. Got to get my left knee replaced on the 30th of Jan, should keep me dry for 3 months Dr says 6 months but we will see. Jim keep in touch PM me your cell # I see you when you go through the land cut on my AM walks Ill give ya a call next time.


----------

